
Ask HN: Anyone else hear sounds when they see an animation? - quickthrower2
For some animations on the web where it is repetitive, I hear a sound to accompany it (hear in the sense like you have a song stuck in your head). Kind of freaky and a bit annoying makes me want to scroll away.
======
itamarst
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia)?

------
gus_massa
Have you tried in a different computer? Sometimes the hard disk / fan / screen
/ whatever may change slightly during the video and make a different noise.

~~~
quickthrower2
It's not that kind of noise, and it can happen on any computer or tablet.

------
Pyrodogg
Yep. I "hear" it generally with repetitive gifs, and muted auto play videos on
facebook.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/noisygifs/](https://www.reddit.com/r/noisygifs/)
Gifs that go "bump" in the dark.

------
rhn_mk1
There are some vodeos that make me hear sounds, especially when I've seen them
with sounds before. Those are taken from my expectations, I'd guess.

